# New Oil leaks on Honda push mower.



## leey (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a 5 year old Honda HRX 217 mower that has always worked great. I took it in to the local honda dealer a month ago for maintence (oil change, spark plug, air filter, blade sharpned). Got it back and mowed the yard 4 times with no issues. The last time I mowed, I noticed oil puddling under the mower after I finished. The oil is dripping like crazy out of at least two places. Around the head and around the oil seal on the bottom. Within a couple of hours, all of the oll leaked out. Any idea what might cause the mower to develop two leaks all of a sudden? and did the dealer do something to cause this?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Hard to say without knowing what specifically was done when it was serviced. Just changing the oil will not cause oil seal or sump gasket failure. If normal maintenance was all that was done, then I would not think that the dealer is to blame.


----------

